# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Нужен совет

## Мафаня

Всем привет.Я новенький.Вернее старенький,но в связи с некоторыми обстоятельствами был вынужден забыть свое увлечение на 5-6 лет.
Недавно абсолютно случайно наткнулся на сайт,полазил и решил начать опять.
Привлекают Су24-35 или F-15-18.Посоветуйте с чего начать,желательно в 32-ом.(модель\производитель\аф  темаркет)
Критерии:точность,эффектно  сть(хотя некрасивых самолетов,наверное ,не бывает),оптимальная деталировка и т.д.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Nazar

Cу-24 и Су-35 в этом масштаббе отсутствуют, есть Су-27
А я бы посоветовал Вам F/A-18C от Академии, для начала самое то.

http://www.greatmodels.com/~smartcar...stry=&instock=

Здесь можно посмотреть и купить модель и афтермаркет.

----------


## Kasatka

Модель Хорнета можно посмотреть тут
http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=775

А почему именно 32-й масштаб? Все-таки очень большой.. и требования к детализации несравнимо выше..
Не хочу вдаваться в дискуссию, но мне кажется 48-й разумный компромис.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> А я бы посоветовал Вам F/A-18C от Академии, для начала самое то.


А как  он в сравнении с Хасей?

----------


## Kasatka

Петя, ты о чем? Какая Хася в 32-м?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

о-о-опс... :oops: 
засыпаю на работе........ :roll: 
сори.

----------


## Nazar

> Петя, ты о чем? Какая Хася в 32-м?


Привет Сергей, кстати F-18 в 32м у Хаси был.

----------


## Kasatka

Помню помню это "чудо" =)

----------


## Мафаня

> Cу-24 и Су-35 в этом масштаббе отсутствуют, есть Су-27
> А я бы посоветовал Вам F/A-18C от Академии, для начала самое то.
> 
> http://www.greatmodels.com/~smartcar...stry=&instock=
> Здесь можно посмотреть и купить модель и афтермаркет.


Я,видимо,неточно сформулировал вопрос:24-35 - имелось ввиду "от и до",т.е. 24,25,27 и т.д.То же и в отношении "F"-ок.Масштаб указанный привлек меня тем,что по идее модель должна оказаться более эффектной и деталировка позанятней.Я вообще-то люблю это дело посмаковать не торопясь. 
И еще - почему-то подсознательно меня привлекает именно "хася" - может быть потому,что в свое время пришлось покопаться под капотом 
"галанта".

----------


## Nazar

Как я уже сказал в этом масштаббе есть только Су-27 от Трумпетера.

----------


## Kasatka

ну а Ф-15 - Тамия в 32-м - замечательная модель

----------


## vomit airways

Очень рекомендую академовский F-16 в 32-ом!
Оптимальное соотношение цена-качество - в два раза дешевле TAMIYA ,хотя уступает не на много. Местами, по-своему, лучше (потрясная декаль! - в разы лучше тамиевской)
В доработке приятен - приличная базовая деталировка + море инфы в сети. Замечания по геометрии (нефатальные) могу подробнее,если интересно кому...
А если ещё добавить к нему "италовско-эсковский" кокпит и шлем 1/12 и объединить самолет-кабина общей подставкой, то получится шикарная композиция!

Подробно о модели, к прим., здесь:http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/ki..._f-16c40.shtml

P.S. Покупал в Питере за 2000р.

----------


## Мафаня

Я определился с моделью - это будет F-16.Производитель - пока под вопросом,надеюсь , что я еще не совсем надоел форумчанам и консультации продолжатся.В принципе,мне понравилась работа П.Гусьева,разве что оформление самолета несколько аскетичное.Поэтому жду советов - и по производителю и по вариантам раскраски.
Кстати,перерыв в деятельности обуславливался наличием в семье некоего мальчика - ему аппарат,который не катается и не летает и который "низзя" просто мешал по жизни.Поэтому работал я,зная что модель проживет максимум неделю.Соответственно это были кисти (никаких аерографов),да и инструмент не особо сохранился.Это я к тому,что спрашмвать буду про все - и по технологии и по материалам.
Теперь мальчик уже студент.Я начинаю сначала - и это меня настолько радует - просто классно,что я забрел на сайт.
Благодарю всех за советы и жду продолжения.

----------


## Kasatka

=) Рады будем помочь чем можем =)

----------


## German

Мафаня! Ссовет простой - сначала купи модель, потом аэрограф, потом компрессор и уж потом инструмент и кисти и краски, только чур модель не трогать пока не куплено все.
порядок покупок менять ни в коем случае нельзя.
по модели - я бы для начала все-таки купил академ.

----------


## Мафаня

олееВсем здрасьте.
Вообще-то я собирался сначала купить модель и прикинуть,какие сложности меня могут ожидать в плане геометрии,совместимости деталей(т.н.сборка на скотче) и прикинуть , можно ли обойтись покупкой аерографа без покупки компрессора.Может быть есть возможность для начала использовать баллоны со сжатым газом - буду уточнять в магазине(собираюсь с-ня в Олимпийский).Кроме того,половина моя трудится на дизайнерском поприще , и в работе частенько использует акриловые краски в аэрозольной упаковке,произв. Maimeri,итальянские.Я вчера попробовал их на пластике,вроде держатся.Надеюсь обн. что-то подобное в Олимпийском.
На данный момент меня больше занимает другой вопрос - как я понял,F-16 oт Тamia лучше академовского.Понимать ли это так,что это в принципе лучшая модель на сегодня,или есть более совершенные у др. произв-лей ? Пока для меня важно разобр. именно с этим.
Спасибо.

----------


## German

Тамия в разы лучше, и лучше ее нет, аднака, учитывая все ее производство, декали можно сразу выкинуть в мусорку (где потом найти хорошую?), у академа с деками раньше поступали точно также, но говорят что они исправились. прежде чем покупать нужно выяснить эти моменты, и причем точно *не* в олимпийском у продавцов, с ними вообще лучше не общаться, надо помнить что отдать назад или поменять товар у них *невозможно* это как нижнее белье. Кстати у Лейбов модель может стоить значительно дешевле.

----------


## Мафаня

Был в Олимпийском.Катастрофа.Жел  анный F-16 в 32-ом был только Хасевский,абсолютно не вдохновил.Зато очень понравился F-18 академовский,и я решил это дело вынести на суд общественности.Кажется,нес  колько скудноваты декали,но,вероятно,это мнение профана.Очень понравился пластик .
Несколько остудила цена:
4200 -модель.
950 -травленка Эд.
1300 -кабина Айрес.
1350 -ниши шасси Айрес.                                                                     Что скажете?Дороговизна - тоже,вероятно,мнение профана.
Величина модели заставила меня усомниться в том,что я смогу справиться без аэрографа,буду думать.Может кто-то что-то подскажет?
Спасибо.

----------


## Мафаня

Ху из Лейбы ? Я же пока ничего не знаю!

----------


## Kasatka

Дорогое наше хобби =(
если есть руки, то ниши можно не брать. Масштаб позволяет их детализировать самому. Тем более что информации и книжек в сети валом. Я думаю, только крикните что надо - помогут ссылками =)
Кокпит конечно же стоит взять.
Эдик неплохо оживит модель, но опять же на любителя. Решетки у них здоровские.
Посмотрите разницу в обсуждении модели GUS в другом разделе.

"Лейбъ-Компания" 
г.Москва, Сокольнический вал, д.11 
Телефон: ??? 
Гpафик pаботы: Ориентировочно с 10 до 19. В понедельник, по причине клуба, - до 13. Суббота - с 10 до 15. Выходной - воскресенье. 
Пpоезд: М.Сокольники. Выход в сторону магазина "Зенит". Идти вдоль магазина "Зенит" в сторону парка "Сокольники". Переходишь трамвайные пути и видишь отдельно стоящее красное здание похожее на кинотеатр. Обходишь его с правой стороны. Последняя дверь. Подвальное помещение. Виды товаpа: - все для стендового моделизма; - железные дороги; - автомобили; - корабли; - литература, видео; - готовые стендовые модели; - солдатики. 

З.Ы. а чего не регистрируетесь? Стесняетесь?   :Wink:

----------


## German

Не, я конечно понимаю что из Лондона оно виднее :lol: и все же:
телефона у них нет.
Гpафик pаботы: Точно с 10 до 19 и в понедельник тоже. Суббота - с 10 до 15. Выходной - воскресенье. 

Разговаривать с ними тяжело, но как это часто бывает, вид тугого кошеля быстро развязывает язык в нужном направлении.

----------


## Nazar

На моей памяти, вид тугого пресса их особо не удивлял и поведение не менял.

----------


## Мафаня

За адрес - огр.спасибо.
Не регистируюсь потому что не умею.Щас попрошу мальчика ,он это проделает.
Относительно Хорнета - уважаемый госп.Гусьев в своей работе вообще обошелся без афтермаркета,вроде вышло неплохо.Учитывая суммарную стоимость докупаемого и мой уровень как моделиста на сегодня,может разумнее подумать приобретении аэрографа?
И вообще ,я считал что для начала обойдусь при оформлении примочками,которые упоминал выше.
Это,на Ваш взгляд,реально?И,может быть,есть какие-то другие способы ,мне неизвестные?
В любом случае пока (ниши,кокпит,пилот) можно начинать кистями.
Я поехал к Лейбам,до вечера.
Спасибо.

----------


## German

> На моей памяти, вид тугого пресса их особо не удивлял и поведение не менял.


Да ладно! когда я 4 года назад покупал F-16 хасин они были готовы вскрыть упаковку литников.

Мафаня 
придется покупать и то и другое, в общем-то поэтому и было предложение 48 масштаба, в общем-то я продал весь свой 32, в том числе и F-15 тамии :cry:  :cry:  :cry: из-за дороговизны афтемаркета и размеров конечной модели. only 48!

еще наводка:
правильный аэрограф в единственном магазине, в продаже есть не всегда:
http://www.shipmodeling.ru/shop.php?...00618666855105

----------


## Nazar

> Да ладно! когда я 4 года назад покупал F-16 хасин они были готовы вскрыть упаковку литников. 
> еще наводка:
> правильный аэрограф в единственном магазине, в продаже есть не всегда:
> http://www.shipmodeling.ru/shop.php?...00618666855105


А я покупал в прошлом, причем на весьма значительную сумму, около 400$, да дело не в этом.
C аэрографом то-же маленько не правы, Черная речка ими начала торговать и в Питере они уже есть, да и в Москве то-же.

----------


## German

блин, я ж про Москву говорю, понятное дело что в Лондоне их валом на каждом углу.

----------


## Nazar

> блин, я ж про Москву говорю, понятное дело что в Лондоне их валом на каждом углу.


Это Вы сейчас о чем и с кем говорите, если про аэрографы со мной, то причем здесь Лондон?Ацтеки продаются в Черной речке в Питере и в Москве.

----------


## Kasatka

Пятница  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Nazar

Еще и вечер, сейчас сам пойду в питейно-бильярдное заведение.
Сергей, может ты все-таки до России доедешь?, я же тебе пиво должен. :P    :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Есть идея Питер посетить =)

----------


## Nazar

> Есть идея Питер посетить =)


Дафай дафай, встретим.

----------


## Мафаня

> Не, я конечно понимаю что из Лондона оно виднее :lol: и все же:
> телефона у них нет.
> Гpафик pаботы: Точно с 10 до 19 и в понедельник тоже. Суббота - с 10 до 15. Выходной - воскресенье. 
> 
> Разговаривать с ними тяжело, но как это часто бывает, вид тугого кошеля быстро развязывает язык в нужном направлении.


Да.Суровые типы.Даже не хотели во второй раз на стремянку карабкаться.Но Ваш рецепт сработал.Это вообще фишка универсальная.

----------


## Мафаня

Купил.
Я вроде только посмотреть ездил - но вот увидел и не смог тормознуться.Хорнет .Выходит,Олимпийский - это лидер по дороговиэне,что ли?Или это просто по данной модели такой расклад получился?

Не стал докупать ничего из примочек,вроде у уважаемого GUS-а и так ничего вышло.Вот,сижу и думаю,чо дальше делать.Может кто подскажет,где кроме штатов можно "футуру" найти или чем совковым ее заменить?И как полировать фонарь,если соскоблить с него шов,получившийся при отливке?Видимо и швы склейки и шпаклеванные участки тоже придется полировать.
Когда я занимался моделизмом (оч.давно),мы,испытывая серьезный дефицит (чтобы получить кусок бальзы нужно было быть как мин.мастером спорта) делали клей,растворяя целлулоид в ацетоне.При более высокой густоте р-ра эта химия могла сойти и за шпак-ку.Тогда особого выбора не было,но  она сильно усаживалась.
На пластике я уже нашел кое-какие моменты.Общественное мнение за 2-х комп-ную Тамию.А если понадобится много?Брать сразу коробку?Разорюсь ведь.И половина проклянет.
Учитывая размеры модели,видимо основные швы надо будет доп.укреплять.Проклеивать полосками изнутри или можно чем-то заливать ?Чем?Бутилацетат ск.всего убьет пластик .
Есть ли где-нить таблицы цветов типа "произв. - произв. - цвет - № " ?

----------


## Kasatka

поздравляю!

там не должно быть много швов. модель качественная

----------


## Мафаня

> поздравляю!
> 
> там не должно быть много швов. модель качественная


Ага.Спасибо.Вот,сижу,переби  раю литники.Тащусь...
 Это,конечно,совсем не "Звезда".Совсем.

----------


## Мафаня

А чего не советуете?Обещали же...
Я тут из-за футуры потихоньку начинаю паниковать.Суровые сурово сказали,что за ней надо в штаты пилить...

----------


## Kasatka

да не надо переживать изза футуры.. раньше ведь жили без нее..=)

если найдете тамиевский глянцевый лак Clear - то это таже Футура. Дороже только.
А еще лучше - поищите Глянцер. Не Футура (надо например окунув фонарь класть его на салфетку, чтобы лак стек, ибо засыхают подтеки некрасиво), но работать с ним можно.

Не начинайте работать пока аэрограф не купите.
Если нет компрессора, то можно пока работать с ножным автомобильным насосом (я года два три так ноги качал).. камеру футбольную к нему (продаются они еще?) в качестве ресивера (или бочку пивную 5л - это лучше) и никаких проблем.

Все что в кокпите (тем более в таком масштабе) лучше задувать аэрографом. Красивше будет.

Если нужны фотки, материалы - поможем =)
Интернет-то быстрый или дайлап? Вон у Германа наверняка куча книжек =) Созвонитесь..=)

Удачи вообщем =)

----------


## Мафаня

если найдете тамиевский глянцевый лак Clear - то это таже Футура. Дороже только.
А еще лучше - поищите Глянцер. Не Футура (надо например окунув фонарь класть его на салфетку, чтобы лак стек, ибо засыхают подтеки некрасиво), но работать с ним можно.

Так Глянцер или Clear?И еще,может есть смысл поискать Футуру в местах скоплений моделистов-коллекционеров?Ну там на клубе или еще где?Ну неужто прям не купить ее здесь...
Наверняка ведь эти клеары и глянцеры в мелкой фасовке а, судя по прочитанному о сборке на сайте , расходуется это дело только так... 

Инет быстрый.
А народ , судя по интенсивности общения в выходные ,в основном с работы лазит,да?=)



















Если нужны фотки, материалы - поможем =)
Интернет-то быстрый или дайлап? Вон у Германа наверняка куча книжек =) Созвонитесь..=)

Удачи вообщем =)[/quote]

----------


## Kasatka

Johnson Clear - та же Футура
может на вид чуть мутнее

----------


## Мафаня

> Johnson Clear - та же Футура
> может на вид чуть мутнее


Запомню.Спасибо.А чем можно отполировать фонарь?

----------


## German

все что нужно тамиевского продается здесь, ниже цен не найдешь - официальный дилер. http://www.hobbyjapan.ru/hobby1.htm
Johnson Clear бывают кажись в АШАНе ну и строймагах.
на клубе я был давно, потому как делать там теперь особо нечего, да и времени нет. если только чего редкое купить нужно.
звонить мне можно, куда кинуть телефон?
единственная проблема по F-18 я не помошник, я его люблю издалека, а вот модель почему-то не нравится, видать еще не дорос :lol: , поэтому живого нифига по нем нет, надо порыться конечно, вдруг чего и есть в электронном виде.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Герман, глянь тот диск что я тебе присылал. Там ДАКО по моему на него есть.

----------


## Kasatka

> Сообщение от Kasatka
> 
> Johnson Clear - та же Футура
> может на вид чуть мутнее
> 
> 
> Запомню.Спасибо.А чем можно отполировать фонарь?


поищите мягкие пилочки для ногтей..  они широкие.. полтора см.. и мм3-4 толщиной. Разной градации. Обычно с одной стороны погрубее, с другой потоньше. Есть такие же и для полировки ногтей.
В любом магазине женских причиндалов должны продаваться.

----------


## Мафаня

Пилок дома навалом.Я и собирался ими работать,только они же наверняка оставляют матовую поверхность,которую нужно полировать для прозрачности.Об этом этапе я и спрашивал.За номер спасибо,придет мальчик,я узнаю свой электр.адрес и сообщу.ДАКО в Сокольниках были на В-1В и еще на что-то.Кстати,я на Аirliners.net нашел снимки аппаратов,которые представлены в декалях.Есть ощутимые различия.Поэтому вопрос:а самому декали можно делать только на лазерном принтере?

----------


## Nazar

А разве у DACO вышла книга по B-1B?

----------


## Kasatka

да, я купил себе

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Пилок дома навалом.Я и собирался ими работать,только они же наверняка оставляют матовую поверхность,которую нужно полировать для прозрачности.


Имеются в виду не металлические пилки, а мягкие полоски для полировки ногтей. На ошупь они похожи на резиновые. Обычно на одной полоске 2-4 вида аббразива, разной степени грубости. Самым тонким фонарь полируется до зеркального блеска за милую душу.

----------


## Kasatka

да.. а потом окунаем его в Klear (или Футуру) и радуемся жизни =)

----------


## Мафаня

Я имел ввиду пилки,где абразивный слой нанесен на полиуретановую основу.Спасибо за уточнение.Пойду чичас искать"Jonson's Clear".А существуют ли таблицы цветов красок типа 
                                                                                                             №произв. - № у др.произв. -сам цвет в рамке ?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Мне бы такая здорово помогла.И еще - в 70е-80-е годы на совковом рынке присутствовали модели ГДР-овского произв-ва,в сущности мое увлечение моделизмом начиналось именно с них (мне было лет 7,и отец собирал со мной эти аппараты - конечно же ,"со мной" -это чистейший треп).А запомнились мне эти модели классной серебристой краской,входящей в набор.Есть ли у какого-нибудь производителя такая краска?

----------


## German

планирую быть в Питере 23-24 ноября. Касатка и Петя, подтягивайтесь!

Мафаня, краска такая есть - различные металлайзеры у Model Master, исключительно под аэрограф. и др. производители.
таблицы цветов тоже есть, щас подскажут где, я не помню.

----------


## Nazar

> планирую быть в Питере 23-24 ноября. Касатка и Петя, подтягивайтесь!


А мы примерно на это время , будем очередные посиделки устраивать.

----------


## German

Nazar это я планирую, а у шефа свои планы. 
Мафаня почитай еще тут: http://sukhoi.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=56

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> планирую быть в Питере 23-24 ноября. Касатка и Петя, подтягивайтесь!


Дык, это.., я по весне планировал, с женой дней на пять погулять приехать.
А осенью скушно, день световой короткий, мало что посмотришь.

----------


## German

> Дык, это.., я по весне планировал, с женой дней на пять погулять приехать.
> А осенью скушно, день световой короткий, мало что посмотришь.


Да ты я вижу не знаешь всего кайфа прогулок по набережной - на улице -1, сверху снег с дождем, по колено в воде, а под ногами горбатый лед, и веееетер с залива, а до ближайшего метро полчаса. :lol:

----------


## Kasatka

Johnson назыавется не *C*lear а *K*lear

так на моей бутылке написано

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html

----------


## Kasatka

> ..............А существуют ли таблицы цветов красок типа 
>                                                                                                              №произв. - № у др.произв. -сам цвет в рамке ?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Мне бы такая здорово помогла.................


Таблицы цветов 
Часть 1 - http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/colorch...olorcharts.asp
Часть 2 - http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/colorch...orcharts_2.asp

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Если огорчает цена афтермаркета, то при наличии навыков и рук многое можно сделать самочинно, благо по оригиналу можно найти очнь много информации. Рекомендую только ниши шасси - ну очень тяжело покажется самому вот так сразу.

----------


## Nazar

> Если огорчает цена афтермаркета, то при наличии навыков и рук многое можно сделать самочинно, благо по оригиналу можно найти очнь много информации. Рекомендую только ниши шасси - ну очень тяжело покажется самому вот так сразу.


Есть такое дело, но я бы порекомендовал кабину, с нишами там все более менее в порядке.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u0444%u0430%

mafanya63@yandex.ru
Я,наверное все-таки куплю и тамиевский F-16.Очень хочется.Все равно придется аэрограф покупать - так хоть задел создам.Завтра рвану в Люблино.

----------

По F-16.В продаже было два варианта - "Thunderbird" и обычный.Я решил посоветоваться с форумчанами - первый вариант в шоу-раскраске по мотивам штатовского флага и выглядит достаточно эффектно,но не несет вооружения,и я наверняка буду иметь проблемы с огромными декалями.Второй вариант - как у GUS-а.
 Я,кажется,склоняюсь к первому - веселенький и нестандартный,по крайней мере в той сети,которую я успел облазить его не было.С другой стороны - боевой самолет без оружия - хммм...  
 Чо скажете?

 И еще.Можно ли декаль сделать на струйном принтере?Упоминание о возможности этого я видел у Сергея Арчакова с L-39.
 И как самому сделать декальную бумагу?Или ее можно где-нибудь купить?

----------

Что-то приключилось с моей регистрацией.Надо звать мальчика.

----------

Ответьте ,п-ста,на на последнее сообщение на 3-ей стр.
На тамиевском F-16 линии расшивки почти вдвое шире чем на F-18 от Асаdemy.Соотв.они визуально кажутся неглубокими.Не создаст ли это проблем при заливке?У меня пока нет навыка - боюсь,что могу напортачить.

----------


## Kasatka

Мафаня, попробуй еще раз зарегиться, плиз

кажись появился двойник и я его грохнул. Сорри.

----------


## Kasatka

Я делал декаль на Л-39 на декальной бумаге.

Я не знаю, где ее можно купить в Москве. Наверняка где-то можно.

Изготовить ее самому.. хм.. по идее.. обыкновенная бумага с клеевым слоем.

Знаю еще что как-то на целофане делают. Сам не пробовал.


Тандребёрдовские ливреи.. это на любителя. Тем более с Тамиевской декалью - это головная боль. Она обычно очень толстая.

Лучше, на мой взгляд, боевой окрас - Буря в пустыне (если блок соответствует) или Ираки Фридом..

----------

